# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  به دست آوردن اطلاعات سخت افزاری !!!

## butterfly8528

سلام به تمام دوستان و اساتید گل .

دوستان من برای قفل نرم افزاری برنامه خود می خوام از HardWareInfo Ctrl.ocx استفاده کنم .

من کاملا به صحت عملکرد این ocx شک دارم . 

اطلاعات بدست آمده توسط این ocx در سیستم من :

شماره سریال سی پی یو = 4 

شماره سریال هارد = 6QM0PR6R 

مدل و ورژن هارد = MAXTOR STM3500320AS

مدل مین بورد = P31-ES3G

دوستان عزیز خیلی خیلی مهم واسم . لطفا این پروژه رو بگیرید و نتیجه رو بهم بگید .

ببینید که اطلاعاتی که به شما میده با اطلاعات من یکی هست یا نه ؟

----------


## ehsanocx

دوست عزیز شماره سریال های 90% Cpu  ها شبیه همه. برای این کار یا از سریال مادبرد استفاده کن یا از شماره سریال هارد. موفق باشی.

----------


## butterfly8528

ehsanocx خیلی ممنون از نظرت . ولی اگه میشه پروژه رو تست کن و نتایج رو اعلام کن .

بچه ها عجله دارم  :تشویق:  :تشویق:   :تشویق:

----------


## ehsanocx

فایل vb  رو دوباره اجرا کن و exe  بساز.  اینطوری شماره سریالی که نمایش میده درسته. چون فایل exe که درست کردی با فایل اجرایی vb فرق می کنه. 
سریالی که از اجرا Vb  نمایش میده درسته

----------


## ehsanocx

http://ehasnocx.persiangig.com/other...are%20info.zip
این سریال هاردش درسته

----------


## butterfly8528

عزیز دل من فقط پروژه رو تست کن و این 4 مورد رو اعلام کن  :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی: 

شماره سریال سی پی یو 
شماره سریال هارد 
مدل و ورژن هارد 
مدل مین بورد 

 :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## ehsanocx

فقط شماره سریال هارد رو نمایش میده و درسته. شماره سریال Cpu  رو  4 نمایش میده.
 شماره سریال هارد و مدل Mainboard  و Model هارد درسته برای من.

----------


## parsiyan_mohsen

دوست عزیز میشه بگی از چه روشی داری روی برنامت قفل سخت افزاری میگذاری.؟
روششو به من هم بگو لطفاً چون دقیقاً نمی دونم چجوری باید درست کنم لطفاً کامل همراه با جزئیات واسم بگو. متشکرم.

----------


## butterfly8528

دوستان این ocx رو تایید می کنید ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   :خیلی عصبانی: 

مدیران عزیز نظر شما چیست ؟؟؟

این برنامه قراره 180000 فروخته بشه ، و امنیتش خیلی مهمه !!!

----------


## parselearn

شماره سريال CPU و مدل مادربرد رو ميده ولي بقيه رو نه
من قبلا از اين استفاده كردم و از كاربرانم گزارشهايي مبني بر اشتباه بودن اطلاعات ديدم

----------


## Nima NT

بحمدالله روی سیستم من هیچ چیزی نشون نمیده , یا سیستم من خیلی جدید هست یا اینکه دیگه از دور خارج شده  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## butterfly8528

Nima NT و  parselearn و دوستان گل دیگه همتون زحمت کشیدید .

دوستان اگه میشه شما هم تستش کنید و جواب بدید  :تشویق:

----------


## butterfly8528

دوستان عزیز من به کمکتون واقعا نیاز دارم .

مدیران عزیز ، دوستان حرفه ای این OCX رو برای استفاده در یک برنامه 180000 تایید می کنید ??? 
 :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------

